# New censor bypass rule



## Red Cat (Jul 6, 2016)

How strictly is this going to be enforced? Is there a phase-in period so I can get it out of my system over the next few days? I feel like my posts just aren't the same without the use of swear words for emphasis. This new rule seems like such a buzz kill.  It sounds like heart bypass surgery.


----------



## Llust (Jul 7, 2016)

i know right? i understand censoring it out if we type it out without censoring any letters, but other than that, who cares? every kid is going to learn their first curse word anyway


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 7, 2016)

Llust said:


> i know right? i understand censoring it out if we type it out without censoring any letters, but other than that, who cares? every kid is going to learn their first curse word anyway



I'm already seeing kids cuss a lot online.


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 7, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I'm already seeing kids cuss a lot online.



I blame youtube.  and winnipeg RedCat.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2016)

The rule of was always there, and we were giving out warnings for people who bypassed it, we just officially added it to the rules to make it more noticeable due to the influx of users who were intentionally going out of their way to avoid it in recent times. You're still allowed to swear, because the forum will censor the word to a bunch of **** - just don't do anything else to bypass the censor and you'll be fine.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2016)

I like the the **** that appears when I swear.


----------



## Rusty (Jul 7, 2016)

Still Seems like a huge buzzkill, I mean every kid has to learn them sometime.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't get the big deal...? 
We're still allowed to swear? 

Like, I've only seen someone bypass the censoring once or twice anyway....lmao


----------



## N a t (Jul 7, 2016)

It's true that a lot of us won't be happy about it, but the majority here probably consists of a much younger or much older audience who don't appreciate the use of curse words. Animal Crossing is a family friendly game, and this site was also meant to be family friendly, I believe. For the most part. I actually curse like a sailor, to be honest, but I try to tone it down when needed. I don't mind the censors or this rule. Given that we have so many other freedoms here, I don't see this being issue. c:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 7, 2016)

out of curiosity, does the rule apply if you're bypassing for words that aren't censored swears or variants of, but also include a censored swear somewhere in the word?

not that this happens very often, but


----------



## anp11803 (Jul 7, 2016)

wait so we can swear but **** < those will pop up... Not saying I swear, just trying to understand this rule. Its confusing...


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2016)

so if i post "a**" or "s***" will i be ok?


----------



## anp11803 (Jul 7, 2016)

anp11803 said:


> wait so we can swear but **** < those will pop up... Not saying I swear, just trying to understand this rule. Its confusing...



Wait... so this... f*** would it be aloud...


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2016)

anp11803 said:


> wait so we can swear but **** < those will pop up... Not saying I swear, just trying to understand this rule. Its confusing...


We always had a censor, it's nothing new. If you typed a curse word like ****, **** or *****, the forum would automatically censor it, that was never an issue with swearing - because whenever someone swore the forum would just censor it. Only recently, within the last few months, members have started trying to avoid this censor, with alternate spelling, adding one or two symbols, etc, completely defeating the purpose of the censor.
All we've changed is that we just added an official rule telling people not to bypass the censor. The only reason we never had an official rule was because, for the most part, it should be common sense that if the forum censors a word, you shouldn't go out of your way to avoid it, but I guess some members didn't get the memo, and constantly went out of their way to bypass it, thus we added the official rule, helping it get more attention.
So yes, you're still entitled to swear, but if it's a word the forum censors, don't add any characters or anything so people know what you're saying, just type the word and let the forum work it's asterisk magic. If you avoid the censor you'll receive a warning, and an infraction if you continue.



Neikkocat06 said:


> so if i post "a**" or "s***" will i be ok?





anp11803 said:


> Wait... so this... f*** would it be aloud...


Personally, I don't see an issue with it, but I'd still advise against it. It promotes a partial censor, which could snowball into people seeing that even more partial censors are okay, which isn't and is the reason we made this rule.


----------



## Cass123 (Jul 7, 2016)

I never knew about the censor. I've always just wrote asterisk instead when I find it necessary. I'll avoid doing that now.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 7, 2016)

rip me im gonna forget and get ****ign banned.

- - - Post Merge - - -

are we allowed to bypass the censor if it censors stuff in names ?? like anime names like kuri****suji gets blockd because of Bad Words are we allowed to write kurosh.itsuji if we want to or are we gonna get Banned..........,


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 7, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> so if i post "a**" or "s***" will i be ok?



No, it would be better to avoid replacing some of the letters with asterisks or other symbols, as the rule states. Lately people have been removing or changing a few letters to get around the censor, which defeats the purpose of having it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 7, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> rip me im gonna forget and get ****ign banned.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> are we allowed to bypass the censor if it censors stuff in names ?? like anime names like kuri****suji gets blockd because of Bad Words are we allowed to write kurosh.itsuji if we want to or are we gonna get Banned..........,


That's fine if the word doesn't purposely contain the censored word because names aren't meant to be blocked. We might also be able to adjust the filter to let it come through on its own.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2016)

Lol really... Like kids don't know already. In before neopets...


----------



## hydrophonic (Jul 7, 2016)

I feel like this rule was made because of me? I love to curse, it relly emphasizes what i'm saying, but i guess i will get used to not doing it.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 7, 2016)

Azabache said:


> I feel like this rule was made because of me? I love to curse, it relly emphasizes what i'm saying, but i guess i will get used to not doing it.



I don't understand lmao 

You can still swear xD


----------



## oath2order (Jul 7, 2016)

Superpenguin said:


> I like the the **** that appears when I swear.



i like you <3

anyways i don't see the problem with tijs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake said:


> Personally, I don't see an issue with it, but I'd still advise against it. It promotes a partial censor, which could snowball into people seeing that even more partial censors are okay, which isn't and is the reason we made this rule.



I mean using "f***" is blatantly against the rules given that the new rule specifically states



Jeremy said:


> partially replacing letters with asterisks or other symbols.


----------



## Aali (Jul 7, 2016)

I think not being able to say f*** is stupid. I always do it like that and not a single staff member has complained.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 7, 2016)

Personally I don't really care whether or not you can swear on here, although it does add a bit of personality to arguments and heated threads, it's not a real necessity.  Plus, I've seen other sites that completely prohibit swearing, even when it's just asterisks or symbols, so we should really be ****ing thankful they're not completely taking it away.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't see a problem with this, not much is changing and I guess it's a forum aimed at children, or at least there's a lot of children here, so it makes sense. I just need to remember not to say "f***" or something now, not that i do often anyway


----------



## epoch (Jul 8, 2016)

My sister says she curses lots on here and the letters automatically turn into asterisks. I don't think I've cursed on this forum so I don't know if it's already been done.. but maybe the same thing can be done for censor bypassing? 

Just a thought.. I don't really know if that requires some kind of coding or if that's an option included in the forum product.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 8, 2016)

I still think things such as "s***" and "f-ing" should be allowed since it's still effectively censored but at least makes sense.

Also, does "p***", "b****", "bl****" and "w*****" count as swearing? They're generally somewhat acceptable here in the UK, though "cr**" is less so.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 8, 2016)

epoch said:


> My sister says she curses lots on here and the letters automatically turn into asterisks. I don't think I've cursed on this forum so I don't know if it's already been done.. but maybe the same thing can be done for censor bypassing?
> 
> Just a thought.. I don't really know if that requires some kind of coding or if that's an option included in the forum product.


Frankly, even though I'm sure the censor word bank can take it, I don't think we ought be filling up the censors with every possible go around. It's really not that hard to get/understand to not go around the word censors.


----------



## Llust (Jul 9, 2016)

i feel like this is unnecessary though. i dont see a problem with taking away a letter or two from the word or replacing them with symbols, they're not spelling out the whole word. if kids arent already exposed to curse words, which id say is very unlikely, chances are they wont even know what it means.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 9, 2016)

Man, I did this before it was a rule and got an infraction. Not really a big fan of enforcing this rule tbh.


----------



## seliph (Jul 9, 2016)

Who cares, I like the stars it adds mystery

In all seriousness, even in the case of "kids are gonna learn it anyways!" like... kids already know it. The kids on this forum are smart enough to piece together what word the "****" in the middle of a sentence means so there's no point in being against the rule.

Just swear and let it turn to asterisks. Big whoop.


----------



## vel (Jul 9, 2016)

i don't see why people dislike this, just don't use symbols. type it out raw and plain. i think it's easier to say **** and not reach for the miscellaneous symbols to substitute it, but whatever floats your rubber ducky boat


----------



## jiny (Jul 10, 2016)

it's not a big deal.. lol just swear normally & it'll censor it for you. i don't see why someone would try to use other symbols to write out the word lmao


----------



## Corrie (Jul 10, 2016)

You can still swear so I don't get what the big deal is. It isn't like in Webkinz where they legit ban words that contain swear words. My sister wanted to name her dog Butterscotch but couldn't because the word contained the "swear" butt. 
We can still freely swear. For a forum aimed at kids, I think tbe mods are being rather cool about it.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2016)

Azure said:


> Man, I did this before it was a rule and got an infraction. Not really a big fan of enforcing this rule tbh.



Again, it's not a new rule, it's always been there and we're just making it more prominent and known due to the large amounts of people bypassing it recently.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 10, 2016)

the amount of censor bypassing in this thread sure is ironic


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 10, 2016)

Now I gotta start saying heck and frick more often. Time to get creative with new curse word replacements people!

Gunna heck you up so bad!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 10, 2016)

they should just filter the curse words to other words

everyone's favorite f word becomes "love"

"love you"

"this loving villager just put their house right in front of me"

"wow, I loved up bad"

"I hope you lovers all get banned"


----------



## vel (Jul 10, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> they should just filter the curse words to other words
> 
> everyone's favorite f word becomes "love"
> 
> ...



that's so passive aggressive, i can just imagine people typing that and the receiver smiling menacingly on the other end.


----------



## himeki (Jul 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Now I gotta start saying heck and frick more often. Time to get creative with new curse word replacements people!
> 
> Gunna heck you up so bad!



if you say frick you'll end up like sammyclassicsonicfan


----------



## Piezahummy (Jul 10, 2016)

it's okay . But i remember once I posted a message here about some animes and I wrote the japanese name for Assasination classroom , which is Ansatsu no Kyou****su , and it censored a part of it .


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 10, 2016)

I have accidentally bypassed the filter myself, due to a long habit from playing league of legends, but I always (or at least tried) edited the post afterwards to fix it.  

Also a lot of people said "kids will learn it anyway" and "kids already know them" is not the point.  Swear words can make people of any age feel uncomfortable because of any reason ranging from religion to family life.  I am very vulgar, but I have never sworn around my group of friends who are very religious, and my friends who are a handful of years younger than me.  I just don't think it appropriate for the demographic of this forum, as the audience is on the younger side.  This is because your brain is developing the most around these points of your life, and don't stop developing until well into your 20's.  If a 12 year old is seeing swear words consistently, they will be desensitized to it and use them in inappropriate situations.  It's not a matter of "knowing" them, but using them.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Now I gotta start saying heck and frick more often. Time to get creative with new curse word replacements people!
> 
> Gunna heck you up so bad!



I cringe whenever I see or hear those words. If you're gonna swear, just do it. Don't use similar sounding words to try to swear without swearing.



LethalLulu said:


> I have accidentally bypassed the filter myself, due to a long habit from playing league of legends, but I always (or at least tried) edited the post afterwards to fix it.
> 
> Also a lot of people said "kids will learn it anyway" and "kids already know them" is not the point.  Swear words can make people of any age feel uncomfortable because of any reason ranging from religion to family life.  I am very vulgar, but I have never sworn around my group of friends who are very religious, and my friends who are a handful of years younger than me.  I just don't think it appropriate for the demographic of this forum, as the audience is on the younger side.  This is because your brain is developing the most around these points of your life, and don't stop developing until well into your 20's.  If a 12 year old is seeing swear words consistently, they will be desensitized to it and use them in inappropriate situations.  It's not a matter of "knowing" them, but using them.



I disagree with censoring words because some religions don't like it. If a person is really religious and gets offended by swear words, that person can go somewhere else. Being respectful of one's religion means to not deliberately insult someone for their religion; it does not place an obligation on others to follow a religion's rules.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

What does religion has to do with it. If you are that religious and scarce to see certain words, or as of now censored ones... wrong place bud.

Also in regards to my earlier post(s), I think this "adjustment" or should I say stricter enforcement is a bit gullible considering it only shifts focus to looking at small "errors" from your filter side and takes time from looking at actual trolls or flamers, but I guess you have the time. Considering how easy it is to actually bypass in lots of ways (not gonna type out how but go imagine if you are a bit smart) this thing sounds more encouraging to do it rather than leave it be, really, I don't think the bypass is that overly over the forums? To me they are just, maybe powerful words we need something and who really cares if someone bypass once or twice. If it becomes an insulting/flame problem that's another thing and then it's fair to warn/ban/whatever maybe.

Also yea kids know, from real life or just random videos from the internet, I don't think it makes people that uncomfy to be honest. And if they are using it 24*7 then there is something else.. parenting maybe or they have no self-control or whatever issue.

Lastly, I don't know if the coding for the site allows it but since it's so focused on now there should be a proper filter, not one that you can write around way too easily imo.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 11, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I cringe whenever I see or hear those words. If you're gonna swear, just do it. Don't use similar sounding words to try to swear without swearing.



Don't make me heck you up!


----------



## Corrie (Jul 11, 2016)

Is saying "that is disgusting as f" bypassing the censor?


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

That's extremely discriminatory to say someone's not allowed here because of their religion.  Are they simply not allowed to use the internet because they are uncomfortable around these words?  And actually, if that's the case, this site would be _perfect_ for them since, wow wow wow, guess what, swearing is against the rules.  If someone came here because they enjoyed the fact that swearing is not allowed, why would you tell them to leave? 

Also, I disagree, Shiela, I was VERY uncomfortable with swear words until I was maybe 13, and I didn't swear myself until 14 or so.  So there are definitely kids who get uncomfortable with swear words.  

I also think the filter is fine.  Can you imagine how long it would take to figure out all the go-arounds?  It would be a massive waste of time, and could potentially break a lot of other things on the site making people complain about that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

I didn't mean it as being offensive and gtfo the place but really some people are way too sensitive and then they should fix the letter or space workaround with the words, but I don't get why they have to bring religion into this crap; that grinds my gears. Also I assume a lot of people are bi, tri etc. -lingual on the site so they can always write these words to do it anyways if they don't like the asterisks.. I don't encourage or promote it but tbh I think the filter is a bit lame. And not saying we should have it stupid like neopets where they block words in words, eg. you can't write grape or skill because kill and rape but tbh why not go Gaiaonline if you wanna be so tolerant?


----------



## piichinu (Jul 11, 2016)

I LOVE TO CUSS
but I can do it elsewhere it's ok if I can't on here


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

Everyone saying "well the internet is full of swears, what's the point in having a filter" confuse me.

The internet is also full of porn. Lots and lots and lots of porn. Should we complain that posting that is against the rules too? They're going to see it anyway so why not?




My suggestion? Make the swear filter optional. Give us an option on our settings page to let us turn off the swear filter - that way nobody will be looking to bypass it and anybody who is uncomfortable with swearing doesn't have to see our filth. It's a win/win situation.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Everyone saying "well the internet is full of swears, what's the point in having a filter" confuse me.
> 
> The internet is also full of porn. Lots and lots and lots of porn. Should we complain that posting that is against the rules too? They're going to see it anyway so why not?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think some other sites have an option filter as well where you can choose to see it or not. Also there are a nice difference between porn and random words, but fine drag it that far lol.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I didn't mean it as being offensive and gtfo the place but really some people are way too sensitive and then they should fix the letter or space workaround with the words, but I don't get why they have to bring religion into this crap; that grinds my gears. Also I assume a lot of people are bi, tri etc. -lingual on the site so they can always write these words to do it anyways if they don't like the asterisks.. I don't encourage or promote it but tbh I think the filter is a bit lame. And not saying we should have it stupid like neopets where they block words in words, eg. you can't write grape or skill because kill and rape but tbh why not go Gaiaonline if you wanna be so tolerant?



It was a real life example of a position I've been in.  Also, I said "ranging from" meaning 'can include, but not limited the two following things'.  This means that there could be tens of thousands of different reasons why people would be uncomfortable around swear words.  I brought in religion as an example, because of the 5+ years I didn't swear around my personal friends.  Their culture was different, so I respected that.

And you sound like those people who go "you can be gay, just not around me", but with religion.  Gaia online is a cesspool of offensive things as well as trolls.  Of course, there are specific forums you can go to forums that might not have that, but it's a lot worse than a site like this.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I think some other sites have an option filter as well where you can choose to see it or not. Also there are a nice difference between porn and random words, but fine drag it that far lol.



Alright, not porn. Nudity. Dialing it back quite a bit. The example still stands.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 11, 2016)

Ooh, yeah, I like the suggestion about being able to turn a swear filter on and off


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Alright, not porn. Nudity. Dialing it back a bit. The example still stands.



Yeah, I guess there are borderlines between Ecchi/H things and pure hentai just to drag it as an example so that I have understanding for if we are not allowed to post freely or just nude pics or porn in general as they have in rules.

@Lulu: How do I sound like that? I have respect for people's sexual orientation and I just thought it seemed sneery for the person above me to drag religion in as an argument like "lol ban all cuss people still" or likewise. And I just mentioned Gaia's filter examples not that TBT is like that site (with an exception of some trolls here). And to be honest I don't think bringing your religion in here even in regards to what you've posted is a good idea, it's like "ban all pig meat pictures, ban all cow pictures, ban all prophet pictures etc." and very nicely not offend anyone. Not that people post these things but it's literally the same "respect" level in some ways if we were to consider that topic in everything.

And I don't swear in every post and sometime I type out asterisks, I just find it silly to ban people who bypass it because you can, that's obvious people are going to challenge it since the space/letter things is not so well done.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

"nice difference between porn and random words"

Not for everyone.  I've never been offended by porn/nudity, but there are single words that I absolutely CANNOT tolerate.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> "nice difference between porn and random words"
> 
> Not for everyone.  I've never been offended by porn/nudity, but there are single words that I absolutely CANNOT tolerate.



We all have those, but I don't go around curse people for it


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I guess there are borderlines between Ecchi/H things and pure hentai just to drag it as an example so that I have understanding for if we are not allowed to post freely or just nude pics or porn in general as they have in rules.




Could you reword that? I can't understand what you're saying.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Could you reword that? I can't understand what you're saying.



Like for example there are difference between a ecchi/fanservice pic showing some bikini girls or swimming trunks boys (as long as it's not loli or shota, then it's mostly illegal of course) and some drawing a lady with big boobs and no clothes on, just to make the example clearer. And as for non-fiction or real pictures there are differences between a random playboy nude shot and a hardcore porn video.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I guess there are borderlines between Ecchi/H things and pure hentai just to drag it as an example so that I have understanding for if we are not allowed to post freely or just nude pics or porn in general as they have in rules.
> 
> @Lulu: How do I sound like that? I have respect for people's sexual orientation and I just thought it seemed sneery for the person above me to drag religion in as an argument like "lol ban all cuss people still" or likewise. And I just mentioned Gaia's filter examples not that TBT is like that site (with an exception of some trolls here). And to be honest I don't think bringing your religion in here even in regards to what you've posted is a good idea, it's like "ban all pig meat pictures, ban all cow pictures, ban all prophet pictures etc." and very nicely not offend anyone. Not that people post these things but it's literally the same "respect" level in some ways if we were to consider that topic in everything.
> 
> And I don't swear in every post and sometime I type out asterisks, I just find it silly to ban people who bypass it because you can, that's obvious people are going to challenge it since the space/letter things is not so well done.



I didn't bring religion as my sole argument.  You simply tunnel visioned on it.
I also didn't know Gaia had a filter, at least I never encountered it.  I assume it's an option in the settings and I simply forgot.  Also when did I ever say _my_ religion?  I don't have a religion.  The "ban all x pictures" would apply to a very, VERY small portion of the site, probably less than 1% if I had to guess.  However, people being offended by swear words could be a lot higher, I'd gamble around 30% because of the age range of the demographic.  This _includes_, but _not limited to_ religion, family life, past experiences, trauma, bullying, personal beliefs, superstition, etc, etc.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Like for example there are difference between a ecchi/fanservice pic showing some bikini girls or swimming trunks boys (as long as it's not loli or shota, then it's mostly illegal of course) and some drawing a lady with big boobs and no clothes on, just to make the example clearer. And as for non-fiction or real pictures there are differences between a random playboy nude shot and a hardcore porn video.



Ah okay that makes sense.


And yeah, that's why I dialed it back to just nudity. 


Sometimes I'd like to draw some stuff with artistic nudity, but then I realize I'd never be able to post it here so whats the point? It's nothing to complain about though, those are simply the rules even if I see no issue with nudity in that sense.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah, I did narrow it down to that. As much importance as you brought up the gay issue, when have I ever posted I was against that community  I know several gay people and non-cis ones well so that was a bit uh. 

Might have been for images but I think they have a word one as well, haven't been on there for over half a year. Would still be a nice option on words though.

And yeah I respect people's religion as long as they don't bring it up in useless arguments. I think cussing and swearing are parts of more peoples' lives than those opposing it and I think most people on this site can be mature enough to handle it. There are worse words than s-word and f-word(typing it like this for the purpose of the post, not trying to bypass anything) that should be looked at instead, and if they purposely make it 10 times in a row, that is one thing they could do warn for. Sometimes you just need a more powerful word than 'dangit'.

As for certain words, I could easily go pester people who write 'bae' cause it means poop and makes me cringe, but no I don't. Sometimes I use it myself in a mocking way even.

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Ah okay that makes sense.
> 
> 
> And yeah, that's why I dialed it back to just nudity.
> ...



Yeah I think that nudity/porn rule is fair enough though cause it can give bad images of bodies and give people wrong ideals to me rather than the body itself, we're all nude. And I don't think people here draw that hardcore but yeah I get your point at least they have that on ban altogether it seems.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I think that nudity/porn rule is fair enough though cause it can give bad images of bodies and give people wrong ideals to me rather than the body itself, we're all nude. And I don't think people here draw that hardcore but yeah I get your point at least they have that on ban altogether it seems.



Well I mean if we're drawing the line on all of it because some nudity can create a bad image why can't we do the same for swears?

Slurs create a very _very_ bad image of certain sexualities, races, and religions, so I don't really see the difference in these examples.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Well I mean if we're drawing the line on all of it because some nudity can create a bad image why can't we do the same for swears?
> 
> Slurs create a very _very_ bad image of certain sexualities, races, and religions, so I don't really see the difference in these examples.



Good point, but since it came into light... I don't think they are to overused and if people have problem and use them 24*7 that is another thing, I just think the filter itself is ridiculous when you can bypass so easily, they just need a fix with the space and letters right.

In regards to images they can be artistic or just pure porn and I guess people differ in that. To me those things in general are worse than cussing a bit now and then, I mean I don't use like n-word, p-word or stuff like some really slurring people do on certain other internet places.

I guess artistic nudity could be allowed as long as you don't draw nips and organs but yeah people would probably go around that too so I guess that's why the rule is one. But as I said it's fair cause then we can't really bypass if it says no nudity at all.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

It was because of the correlation I saw.  I wasn't at all implying you were against gay people.  I always got the opposite impression.  If you can accept gay people for who they are, why not people with religion?  Which is the impression I got with "but I don't get why they have to bring religion into this crap; that grinds my gears".  Again, it definitely seems you are tunneling on the fact I brought up religion, when I brought it up as a very minor example.  I actually believe it accounts for a very small portion of the site.  I only brought it up because I could follow up with a real life example.

I also agree; swearing bring a lot to my life.  Swear words are actually stored in a different part of your brain than other words, and people with dementia and alzheimers (sp?) who lose speech lose these words last, or can only recall swear words.  Swearing can make you feel better, but there's a time and place for it, and this site happens to not be one of those.

I, however, do tell people I talk to not to use certain offensive language around me.  There's a difference between a word that makes you cringe, and one that genuinely offends you/makes you feel uncomfortable/not safe.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Good point, but since it came into light... I don't think they are to overused and if people have problem and use them 24*7 that is another thing, I just think the filter itself is ridiculous when you can bypass so easily,* they just need a fix with the space and letters right.
> *



That would be an EXCEPTIONALLY difficult task. They would have to take every single conceivable swear, and add not only the variations that include breaks with spaces, but variations with multiple breaks with spaces, breaks with symbols, written with different letters, written with symbols... I could go on honestly. 

They would have to manually add each and every one of those. It's honestly way easier and more intuitive to just ask users to not try to deliberately bypass it.




Sheila said:


> In regards to images they can be artistic or just pure porn and I guess people differ in that. To me those things in general are worse than cussing a bit now and then, I mean I don't use like n-word, p-word or stuff like some really slurring people do on certain other internet places.
> 
> I guess artistic nudity could be allowed as long as you don't draw nips and organs but yeah people would probably go around that too so I guess that's why the rule is one. But as I said it's fair cause then we can't really bypass if it says no nudity at all.



100% agree.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Well they did bring that up, that was what annoyed me with the post(not yours some others). I mean there are a lot of offensive posts and people here so there are always some things that's gonna flip regardless. 

Well, then it's good we have a filter but I just think it's a bit stupid to hunt down those who bypass it just like that, I mean we can most of the time work out what's behind the asterisks anyways.

And yes there are some bad words that annoys me but I've learned just to not care and ignore that crap throughout the years and to be honest unless someone are being rude in public or using it at the wrong point etc. it's no biggie and yes there are certain times you should not use them (or avoid those places if you wanna use them still) like, I don't know churches or whatever, some people are just way too time-wasters on telling other people not to (well I will probably be the reverse, I just think the filter should be proper and warnings used to harsher things).


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

I just can't recall a single time, since I became active, where the mods let something so controversial remain open for a very long period of time. That's all. I've been reading though, and will continue to do so quietly from here on.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

@Zephyr yes, true but they already have the filters with those certain words they and we all know so it could be that, but I think it's really funny that they PM like every user who does that unless they do it like 10 times each day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> I just can't recall a single time, since I became active, where the mods let something so controversial remain open for a very long period of time. That's all. I've been reading though, and will continue to do so quietly from here on.



There have been things in Brewster's and such remained open, closed, re-opened and stuff but I guess they will unless they think it's done and close it or if it turns harsh flame/troll war.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I don't really think this debate/argument is out of control or that anyone is being too hostile, but I have a feeling this may get closed if this continues anyways.





Bone Baby said:


> I just can't recall a single time, since I became active, where the mods let something so controversial remain open for a very long period of time. That's all. I've been reading though, and will continue to do so quietly from here on.




Please stop these kinds of posts. This isn't remotely controversial and everyone is discussing this 100% civilly. This contributes literally nothing to the conversation and is actually far more reportable than anything else this thread has had to offer.

If you have an issue with the thread, please, just quietly report it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> @Zephyr yes, true but they already have the filters with those certain words they and we all know so it could be that, but I think it's really funny that they PM like every user who does that unless they do it like 10 times each day.



I agree as well, but I can see where they're coming from - if you crack down on it hard enough, eventually people will be deterred from doing it. I still believe an optional swear filter would fix all of this.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Well they did bring that up, that was what annoyed me with the post(not yours some others). I mean there are a lot of offensive posts and people here so there are always some things that's gonna flip regardless.
> 
> Well, then it's good we have a filter but I just think it's a bit stupid to hunt down those who bypass it just like that, I mean we can most of the time work out what's behind the asterisks anyways.
> 
> And yes there are some bad words that annoys me but I've learned just to not care and ignore that crap throughout the years and to be honest unless someone are being rude in public or using it at the wrong point etc. it's no biggie and yes there are certain times you should not use them (or avoid those places if you wanna use them still) like, I don't know churches or whatever, some people are just way too time-wasters on telling other people not to (well I will probably be the reverse, I just think the filter should be proper and warnings used to harsher things).



Oh, I have no idea what post you're referring to.  That's true, and that's inevitable.  I grew up with my dad telling me "there's nothing you can say that won't offend someone".  Like I said, I am an extremely vulgar person.  If you spend 20 minutes with me in a discord call, you'll notice that.  But the second someone asks me not to say a certain word, I never say it around them.  I actually had a really bad habit of using one word and I came across a friend that hates it, so I've completely gotten out of the habit of using it entirely.  (I had planned for this, but this was the motivation to get me to stop cold.)  

Well, I doubt they'll be "hunted down", but just reported.  I'm sure as mods go across the forums as they normally do, they'll dish out warnings to those who do it, just like anything else that breaks any rule.

I have never wasted time telling people not to use a certain word for it.  I have a friend that has a really bad habit of saying that word, but when he does in a discord call with me, he goes "SORRY!" immediately without me prompting him.  I've had another friend a few years back who did the exact same thing.  I only had to ask the both of them once not to say that word, it would just slip sometimes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really like and respect Moko (hope it's ok I still call you that ; w ; ) so this won't turn into a flame war.


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Please stop these kinds of posts. This isn't remotely controversial and everyone is discussing this 100% civilly. This contributes literally nothing to the conversation and is actually far more reportable than anything else this thread has had to offer.
> 
> If you have an issue with the thread, please, just quietly report it.
> 
> ...



I know I said I would remain quiet, but I wanted to come back to apologize, because I had no idea that sharing my opinion on the thread would become an issue. I never intended to imply that anyone was being uncivil. I'm just a sociable person, and I like to share my opinion with others. I have no issue with this thread though, and I honestly disagree that my comments were reportable, because I do not believe I broke any rules, but if I did, please let me know. Again, just wanted to share my opinion, with no ill intentions.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 11, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> That's extremely discriminatory to say someone's not allowed here because of their religion.  Are they simply not allowed to use the internet because they are uncomfortable around these words?  And actually, if that's the case, this site would be _perfect_ for them since, wow wow wow, guess what, swearing is against the rules.  If someone came here because they enjoyed the fact that swearing is not allowed, why would you tell them to leave?



No one is saying that people are not allowed to use this site because of their religion. If you absolutely hate swear words because of your religion and a site has swear words on it, then the decision whether to click or not is your choice; no one else is prohibiting you from visiting that site. Saying that a website with swear words discriminates against religious people is like saying a butcher discriminates against vegans. If people joined because this site does not allow swearing, then it would be their choice whether to leave or not if the site did not censor swearing at all. Even though searing is technically not allowed here, it happens all the time anyway so if people are that deeply offended by it, they have probably left already. My guess is if we polled the users here, more people would say "let people do what they want as long as it's respectful of others" than "let's keep this a safe space for young and religious people" since the latter often drives people away from sites.


----------



## inkling (Jul 11, 2016)

im happy about this rule being enforced. i always was a little annoyed when obnoxious rude people posted like this thinking they were clever or funny. super annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> Oh, I have no idea what post you're referring to.  That's true, and that's inevitable.  I grew up with my dad telling me "there's nothing you can say that won't offend someone".  Like I said, I am an extremely vulgar person.  If you spend 20 minutes with me in a discord call, you'll notice that.  But the second someone asks me not to say a certain word, I never say it around them.  I actually had a really bad habit of using one word and I came across a friend that hates it, so I've completely gotten out of the habit of using it entirely.  (I had planned for this, but this was the motivation to get me to stop cold.)
> 
> Well, I doubt they'll be "hunted down", but just reported.  I'm sure as mods go across the forums as they normally do, they'll dish out warnings to those who do it, just like anything else that breaks any rule.
> 
> ...



Yeah I am way more cussing in private chats and IRL and then I do it in random languages as well but indeed I try not to use personal or direct offenses, I just use the less bad ones. And if something REALLY annoys me yes then I tell them of course but I'm usually not that easily offended, so.

Back on topic, I just think it's a bit silly and time-consuming but if they think they have the time and resources go for it I guess, I just don't want it to turn into a sole thing for them to focus on when there are way worse offenses to be done here and if you write around the s-word it's should be big deal, then we could ban poop, crap and stuff as well.

(yes go ahead and yeah me neither, i just think the idea and rule is a bit meh in general).


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> No one is saying that people are not allowed to use this site because of their religion. If you absolutely hate swear words because of your religion and a site has swear words on it, then the decision whether to click or not is your choice; no one else is prohibiting you from visiting that site. Saying that a website with swear words discriminates against religious people is like saying a butcher discriminates against vegans. If people joined because this site does not allow swearing, then it would be their choice whether to leave or not if the site did not censor swearing at all. Even though searing is technically not allowed here, it happens all the time anyway so if people are that deeply offended by it, they have probably left already. My guess is if we polled the users here, more people would say "let people do what they want as long as it's respectful of others" than "let's keep this a safe space for young and religious people" since the latter often drives people away from sites.



"No one is saying that people are not allowed to use this site because of their religion"

That's actually exactly what you said.

"If a person is really religious and gets offended by swear words, that person can go somewhere else"

Pulled these straight from your posts.

"Saying that a website with swear words discriminates against religious people"

I didn't say the site was discriminatory, I said _your posts_ were.  

"If you absolutely hate swear words because of your religion and a site has swear words on it, then the decision whether to click or not is your choice; no one else is prohibiting you from visiting that site"

But...this site bans swear words.  This only supports my point further.

"it happens all the time anyway"

And with this new rule, it will stop happening, or people will be banned for it.


Again, I pointed this out previously, but I simply used religion as one minor example, and I used it because I could follow it up with a personal, real-world example.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> No one is saying that people are not allowed to use this site because of their religion. If you absolutely hate swear words because of your religion and a site has swear words on it, then the decision whether to click or not is your choice; no one else is prohibiting you from visiting that site. Saying that a website with swear words discriminates against religious people is like saying a butcher discriminates against vegans. If people joined because this site does not allow swearing, then it would be their choice whether to leave or not if the site did not censor swearing at all. Even though searing is technically not allowed here, it happens all the time anyway so if people are that deeply offended by it, they have probably left already. My guess is if we polled the users here, more people would say "let people do what they want as long as it's respectful of others" than "let's keep this a safe space for young and religious people" since the latter often drives people away from sites.



Well good points, you have a choice to click but that doesn't mean one should go bat**** because of it. If something annoys either report it or stay away from people or don't go there at all. And for your last point yes, I'd rather think people want a more "mature" place rather than Neopets style discussions where you pretty much have to bypass everything to even type a civil non-swear, non-whatever discussion.

And yeah they have a choice and yeah too kid-friendly rules tend to tick people off if there were a more adult/mature audience from the start.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I am way more cussing in private chats and IRL and then I do it in random languages as well but indeed I try not to use personal or direct offenses, I just use the less bad ones. And if something REALLY annoys me yes then I tell them of course but I'm usually not that easily offended, so.
> 
> Back on topic, I just think it's a bit silly and time-consuming but if they think they have the time and resources go for it I guess, I just don't want it to turn into a sole thing for them to focus on when there are way worse offenses to be done here and if you write around the s-word it's should be big deal, then we could ban poop, crap and stuff as well.
> 
> (yes go ahead and yeah me neither, i just think the idea and rule is a bit meh in general).



Yah, I'm not easily offended, either.  There's really only one one-word that offends me.  Other things that offend me are people not being accepting (in terms of gender more-so than anything else, but race, etc, etc, included).  That's really it as far as I can think of.  There are other things that bother me for certain reasons, like the new trend of saying "kill yourself", "kys", and "kill myself" in humorous/not serious situations as it desensitizes the phrase/idea, and someone who it actually suicidal may not be taken as seriously.  It's just something that should always be taken seriously in every aspect as it is a very real, and very big issue. 

I don't prefer the rule either, but I understand why it's in place.  TBT is, in a sense, a business (albeit they don't make money from this) who needs to be appealing to their target market, which in this case is the younger crowd.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 11, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> That's actually exactly what you said.
> 
> "If a person is really religious and gets offended by swear words, that person can go somewhere else"
> 
> Pulled these straight from your posts.



I meant to say that if a person gets offended by swear words because of their religion (or any other reason), then that person _can_, but is not forced to visit another website. If a person is very religious, but doesn't mind the fact that other people swear, then that person is more than welcome.

It's nice that you don't swear around you religious friends out of respect for them, but if I don't care about being friends with those people, then it's not my responsibility to alter my behavior just to make them feel comfortable. I get that there's a line that needs to be drawn as it's not okay to call people nasty names if I don't care about being friends with them, but just casually swearing around people who don't like it is not offensive in itself.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I meant to say that if a person gets offended by swear words because of their religion (or any other reason), then that person _can_, but is not forced to visit another website. If a person is very religious, but doesn't mind the fact that other people swear, then that person is more than welcome.
> 
> It's nice that you don't swear around you religious friends out of respect for them, but if I don't care about being friends with those people, then it's not my responsibility to alter my behavior just to make them feel comfortable. I get that there's a line that needs to be drawn as it's not okay to call people nasty names if I don't care about being friends with them, but just casually swearing around people who don't like it is not offensive in itself.



No, it's not your responsibility to be respectful around them, but it's what a decent human being would do.  Casual swearing may not be offensive to you, but it _can_ be to a lot of people.  Not one person can determine what can and cannot, or does or does not offend people.  Everyone is an individual with different beliefs, backgrounds, and history.  It's up to you if you want to censor yourself or not around some people, but you should think about how it will reflect upon you as a person.

Also, similar to how I never swore around my religious friends, I also never swore around my friends that were significantly younger than me.  I said in my original post "and my friends who are a handful of years younger than me." IMMEDIATELY after I said I never swore around my religious friends, but it's really funny how that went _completely_ unnoticed.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 11, 2016)

I have no issues with this discussion as it stands, so yes, comments about how this thread will be closed soon don't really have a place here.  I always encourage people to report something if they feel it needs attention rather than posting comments such as these, as they tend to derail the thread and are never on-topic. 

I also want to touch upon a few things being mentioned here.  The reason we implemented this rule in the first place is because we actually do have a bank of filtered words, and it was getting so chock full of censor bypasses and workarounds that it literally wasn't feasible to continue adding to it.  Every word has to be manually added, and since people are always coming up with new variants of curses and words with obscure symbols, it got to the point where we realized that it's simply not at all possible or realistic to keep adding every word people came up with, thus why the rule came to be.  Swearing has NEVER been allowed on TBT; people just found ways to go around that by adding a "?" or "?" to their words after finding that the site automatically filtered the actual word.  This always seemed rather counterintuitive to me, as I'd assume people would realize something isn't allowed after seeing that it's filtered, but it obviously didn't quite happen that way as the amount of posts that bypassed the censor had risen exponentially over the last few months.

I understand the argument of "kids already know the word" or "they're going to learn eventually!", but that doesn't mean they need to see/learn these words here.  We want the site to be relatively family friendly, and dropping f-bombs in every post doesn't fit into the long-term ideals we see for the site.  There are more than enough sites out there that have no guidelines whatsoever about what you can or can't post, so it shouldn't be necessary to curse on a site that actively tries to prevent it with a filter.  It's not hard to get your point across without employing the use of prohibited words.

I'll admit that I have no issues with cursing or when people curse around me in general conversation, but I can understand that there are certain venues where it's not appropriate or allowed, and it's not hard to respect that or adjust to what's expected when there's a rule in place.  The TBT userbase is full of intelligent and verbose folks, so it shouldn't be too hard to think of an alternate word when you're feelin' the urge to spew expletives.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> The TBT userbase is full of intelligent and verbose folks, so it shouldn't be too hard to think of an alternate word when you're feelin' the urge to spew expletives.



What the jiminy crickets did you just flaming say about us, you little bozo? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Cub Scouts, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret camping trips in Wyoming, and I have over 300 confirmed knots. I am trained in first aid and I’m the top bandager in the entire US Boy Scouts (of America). You are nothing to me but just another friendly face. I will clean your wounds for you with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this annual trip, mark my words. You think you can get away with saying those shenanigans to me over the Internet? Think again, finkle. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of MSN friends across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the seminars, man. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your bake sale. You’re frigging done, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can tie knots in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in road safety, but I have access to the entire manual of the United States Boy Scouts (of America) and I will use it to its full extent to train your miserable butt on the facts of the continents, you little schmuck. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your silly tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goshdarned sillyhead. I will throw leaves all over you and you will dance in them. You’re friggin done, kiddo.



but in all seriousness oblivia, you're the best. Really well worded.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> -snip-



"We want the site to be relatively family friendly, and dropping f-bombs in every post doesn't fit into the *long-term ideals* we see for the site"
This is a much better way of saying what I said where TBT is a business that needs to appeal to their target market.  4 years of business/finance classes and I tend to lean towards that phrasing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, I'm not easily offended, either.  There's really only one one-word that offends me.  Other things that offend me are people not being accepting (in terms of gender more-so than anything else, but race, etc, etc, included).  That's really it as far as I can think of.  There are other things that bother me for certain reasons, like the new trend of saying "kill yourself", "kys", and "kill myself" in humorous/not serious situations as it desensitizes the phrase/idea, and someone who it actually suicidal may not be taken as seriously.  It's just something that should always be taken seriously in every aspect as it is a very real, and very big issue.
> 
> I don't prefer the rule either, but I understand why it's in place.  TBT is, in a sense, a business (albeit they don't make money from this) who needs to be appealing to their target market, which in this case is the younger crowd.



Yeah, I don't use "gay" or race words in an offensive manner either, I know my limits for those things. Yeah those trendy, social media slurs people throw around can be really annoying but yeah I try to ignore those, better let it die than fuel the stuff imo. And yeah if people post those things in a serious way and you can tell of course they need proper help.

Aren't most of the people above the kid age here, or I don't know that thing could probable be more fluid nowadays depending on how much you are exposed to things.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 11, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> No, it's not your responsibility to be respectful around them, but it's what a decent human being would do.  Casual swearing may not be offensive to you, but it _can_ be to a lot of people.  Not one person can determine what can and cannot, or does or does not offend people.  Everyone is an individual with different beliefs, backgrounds, and history.  It's up to you if you want to censor yourself or not around some people, but you should think about how it will reflect upon you as a person.
> 
> Also, similar to how I never swore around my religious friends, I also never swore around my friends that were significantly younger than me.  I said in my original post "and my friends who are a handful of years younger than me." IMMEDIATELY after I said I never swore around my religious friends, but it's really funny how that went _completely_ unnoticed.



For the age thing, I wouldn't swear around little kids either. Everyone using this site should at least be a teenager though, so I don't see the issue with "corrupting" little kids. I don't think I need to say much more about it, which is why I didn't bother to respond to that point before.

You can still be a "decent human being" even if you swear around religious people. There is a difference between making someone uncomfortable and offending them. Like eating meat around a vegan might make that person uncomfortable, but it would be crazy to call that "offensive". I believe it's the same way with swearing around someone who is uncomfortable with swear words. I wouldn't swear _at_ religious people, but just posting something with swear words for a general audience to read is pretty harmless and if it makes someone really uncomfortable, that person is free to scroll down to the next post.



Oblivia said:


> The TBT userbase is full of intelligent and verbose folks


Which rock have you been living under?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> -



Well the thing with people countering the filter is because you obviously can do it by adding these letters or just use other workarounds, if you were actually more strict than just "hi lol post that way of the s-word now we can officially ban you" people would probably be less verbal abusing, imo. Also a simple asterisk filter will probably won't so as easily for that prevention either.

And those bad words are probably just more used in certain threads and convos rather than over all, I don't see it too abusive so it would be harmful for someone just glancing through it once or twice, I highly doubt people go around it 24*7 often... or I just avoid the bad parts, I don't know. If someone is personally flaming or hating, that's another thing but that's already in the rules, so.

And sure I can post a couple of good posts without bad words but it seems like a bit of useless official rule add when people are probably gonna continue in other ways.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> For the age thing, I wouldn't swear around little kids either. Everyone using this site should at least be a teenager though, so I don't see the issue with "corrupting" little kids. I don't think I need to say much more about it, which is why I didn't bother to respond to that point before.
> 
> You can still be a "decent human being" even if you swear around religious people. There is a difference between making someone uncomfortable and offending them. Like eating meat around a vegan might make that person uncomfortable, but it would be crazy to call that "offensive". I believe it's the same way with swearing around someone who is uncomfortable with swear words. I wouldn't swear _at_ religious people, but just posting something with swear words for a general audience to read is pretty harmless and if it makes someone really uncomfortable, that person is free to scroll down to the next post.



Yeah, I guess the issue people take stuff personal way too much nowadays sadly. And yeah if I find an annoying or just boring topic/thread I usually just let it be or if it breaks the rules I report it.

Yeah I think there are 10-12 year old people here but they seem mature enough to handle this from what I have seen, so.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I don't use "gay" or race words in an offensive manner either, I know my limits for those things. Yeah those trendy, social media slurs people throw around can be really annoying but yeah I try to ignore those, better let it die than fuel the stuff imo. And yeah if people post those things in a serious way and you can tell of course they need proper help.
> 
> Aren't most of the people above the kid age here, or I don't know that thing could probable be more fluid nowadays depending on how much you are exposed to things.



Exactly.  I really do hope it dies out.  Internet trends come and go, so I have some hope.  This is what happened with "rape" jokes, and using it in video games.  People stopped using it because it desensitizes people to the idea.  The person who used that word in terms of a call of duty game may not be one to rape, but his friend next to him says "oh, that's a cool thing" and be one to act like that.  Media spread this idea, and slowly the word died in this context.  Same with "********".  I rarely hear that nowadays, but I used to hear it constantly, and even I used to use it.

Also, please excuse me for using these words for anyone reading.

Most people I see on here are aged between 10 and 16.  We just talk to a lot of the more mature users, like some of the people in the flight rising thread for example.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> For the age thing, I wouldn't swear around little kids either. Everyone using this site should at least be a teenager though, so I don't see the issue with "corrupting" little kids. I don't think I need to say much more about it, which is why I didn't bother to respond to that point before.
> 
> You can still be a "decent human being" even if you swear around religious people. There is a difference between making someone uncomfortable and offending them. Like eating meat around a vegan might make that person uncomfortable, but it would be crazy to call that "offensive". I believe it's the same way with swearing around someone who is uncomfortable with swear words. I wouldn't swear _at_ religious people, but just posting something with swear words for a general audience to read is pretty harmless and if it makes someone really uncomfortable, that person is free to scroll down to the next post.



However, a lot of people who use this site _are_ younger.  I have seen a lot of 10-12 year olds personally.  Offensive things tend to make people uncomfortable.  If a phrase or action is causing a negative reaction out of that person, it is offensive to them, at least in this context.  I'm really trying to read your post with an open mind, but you keep talking like this site allows swear words.  You have to keep in mind that this is entirely against the rules, so the readers should never be subjected to swears on this forum.

If this were reddit, then yes, I'd agree with you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah I guess a lot of people act more older and mature than they are, and then we have the reverse, still that only adds more to that people can take stuff. While I can understand the filter for more serious slurs and cusses adding another paragraph seems a bit.. meh. I'd just focus on those who are actually disturbing.

@Lulu yeah I don't see those things too much nowadays either which is a really good things. Also let alone a few of the bad Brewster threads here I don't see people being too abusive and annoying unless it's some obvious troll wanting to provoke things.

Also in general I'm not much for censoring stuff, it's better to explain what's bad (even if some things might have cultural differences and people coming from different background), I think most people can agree on certain things that would appear here. Unless it's a really offensive thing like the n-word or such I don't see why like that word for poop we can't type out should be censored at all.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I guess a lot of people act more older and mature than they are, and then we have the reverse, still that only adds more to that people can take stuff. While I can understand the filter for more serious slurs and cusses adding another paragraph seems a bit.. meh. I'd just focus on those who are actually disturbing.
> 
> @Lulu yeah I don't see those things too much nowadays either which is a really good things. Also let alone a few of the bad Brewster threads here I don't see people being too abusive and annoying unless it's some obvious troll wanting to provoke things.
> 
> Also in general I'm not much for censoring stuff, it's better to explain what's bad (even if some things might have cultural differences and people coming from different background), I think most people can agree on certain things that would appear here. Unless it's a really offensive thing like the n-word or such I don't see why like that word for poop we can't type out should be censored at all.



Definitely.  I can think of some people who I thought were in their late teens and turned out to be 12.  But when I look at my old posts from Gaia when I was 10-12 years old, I was definitely not one of those.  I was awkward, stupid (more so naive), and annoying.

Yah, so things can change for the better.  He word just needs to get out that these things shouldn't be acceptable.

It's like Oblivia said, it's the purpose of the site to be family friendly, so they establish rules to enforce that atmosphere.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, about the vegan being offended by someone eating meat, imagine a vegan-restaurant.  Meat and animal products aren't allowed, but some guy keeps sneaking in meat and eating it there.  Should the vegans not be there because they are offended by the person eating meat near them?

- - - Post Merge - - -

^  To Red Cat, sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah although anything "family friendly" tend to be way censored as for US standards (I know this site has staff from around the world so probably a bit invalid), but sometimes things get a bit too politically correct with these things. And I doubt people go and post these thing all the time. Oh well.

About Gaia, I agree with you I can't say I was any better when I first joined good thing I improved from that...

And yes if they really are/were that age they were almost a bit too mature


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah although anything "family friendly" tend to be way censored as for US standards (I know this site has staff from around the world so probably a bit invalid), but sometimes things get a bit too politically correct with these things. And I doubt people go and post these thing all the time. Oh well.
> 
> About Gaia, I agree with you I can't say I was any better when I first joined good thing I improved from that...
> 
> And yes if they really are/were that age they were almost a bit too mature



I can't really have a counter to that since I don't know too much about other cultures other than France (only because I'm doing research on it for a business class).  I mean, I think not swearing is a (very) minor inconvenience anyone can handle.  If kids are mature enough to see it (if, not saying they are), then teens/adults should be mature enough to not use them.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 11, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> Also, about the vegan being offended by someone eating meat, imagine a vegan-restaurant.  Meat and animal products aren't allowed, but some guy keeps sneaking in meat and eating it there.  Should the vegans not be there because they are offended by the person eating meat near them?



I don't know why someone would do that, but yeah that would be very rude. So would swearing in a church. I was just talking about general public areas. TBT isn't specifically a religious website or a site for kids, so that's why I disagree with censoring swear words.


----------



## seliph (Jul 11, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> or a site for kids



But it's a kid-friendly site about a game that is primarily targeted at children.

ANYWHO I'm still confused as to why anyone even cares when you can still ****ing swear. Look I just did it, and you know which swear I used. So why hate on the filter?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I don't know why someone would do that, but yeah that would be very rude. So would swearing in a church. I was just talking about general public areas. TBT isn't specifically a religious website or a site for kids, so that's why I disagree with censoring swear words.



>Animal Crossing website
>Admin says they want to stay family friendly
>Somehow not a site for kids


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I don't know why someone would do that, but yeah that would be very rude. So would swearing in a church. I was just talking about general public areas. TBT isn't specifically a religious website or a site for kids, so that's why I disagree with censoring swear words.



But it's against the rules.  The analogy stands that two people are breaking rules in a place meant for certain people to feel safe.  In TBT's case, it's people of all ages.  It may not be a site _specifically_ for kids, but it is aimed to be a safe place for them, as the vegan restaurant would be.
Whether you disagree with it or not isn't the point, it's what the site wants for its community.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> I can't really have a counter to that since I don't know too much about other cultures other than France (only because I'm doing research on it for a business class).  I mean, I think not swearing is a (very) minor inconvenience anyone can handle.  If kids are mature enough to see it (if, not saying they are), then teens/adults should be mature enough to not use them.



Yeah, of course swearing and such are not used in children's series and stuff either, but as we both said the audience here should be mature enough to take it whether it's by reading it or not using it at all. And as I said I don't think whatever is too overused let alone a few troll threads or a lot of people posting in Bothering Thread but then it's mostly asterisks anyways.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, of course swearing and such are not used in children's series and stuff either, but as we both said the audience here should be mature enough to take it whether it's by reading it or not using it at all. And as I said I don't think whatever is too overused let alone a few troll threads or a lot of people posting in Bothering Thread but then it's mostly asterisks anyways.



I understand, but that's not TBT's intention, just as Oblivia mentioned.
I don't go in the Bothering Thread too much.  I actually slowed down on using TBT because of pokeheroes, so I don't go into many threads.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah I'm not too active either nowadays because I talk to most friends outside of the site anyways so I mainly get on to reply to people I don't talk to outside it.

Still I think it's a bit of a weird excuse to use for that. I mean sure let the filter be but if people are so eager to work around let them. As long as they don't flame around like fireworks exploding what's the harm if you change one letter to a foreign one? Also in general family friendly is not the same as catering to teenagers(or around that/older). Each to their own though I guess.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Like meeeeeee

But that completely defeats the purpose of having the filter.  On League, they have a filter and actually discourage people from going around it.  One of the quotes in the loading screen quotes says "A chat filter is not a reason for you to excessively curse!"  Although they don't enforce this rule as much, since it is significantly harder (and virtually impossible) to monitor when compared to a forum.  (Especially since the community is _a lot_ smaller)
Forums don't need a reason or justification to have a rule, if they have it, it should be enforced.  Family friendly does include that, actually.  Family friendly implies all ages, which inherently includes teenagers.  It also could completely ignore age and just imply that you wouldn't swear around your family.  (from grandma, to uncle, to sibling, etc)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

I haven't played that in a good chunk of years either, but to get back on track... I generally assumed you meant family as in a more politically correct way of dealing with it and forbidding most stuff which probably couldn't be done either cause a large audience are teenagers which will probably post more or less bad stuff anyways (not saying I was better on certain forums I was back in the days either), so I think they should change the focus. If people really gets on with their families then it's another things, but then maybe the wrong site too.

I think most people swear more or less, but yeah I'm generally against it because it's the wrong focus and as long as you don't go and use racial or overly sexual slurs (or use gay as an insult etc.) I don't really care if one would bypass it (now I'm not a staff member, just venting what's on my mind).


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I haven't played that in a good chunk of years either, but to get back on track... I generally assumed you meant family as in a more politically correct way of dealing with it and forbidding most stuff which probably couldn't be done either cause a large audience are teenagers which will probably post more or less bad stuff anyways (not saying I was better on certain forums I was back in the days either), so I think they should change the focus. If people really gets on with their families then it's another things, but then maybe the wrong site too.
> 
> I think most people swear more or less, but yeah I'm generally against it because it's the wrong focus and as long as you don't go and use racial or overly sexual slurs (or use gay as an insult etc.) I don't really care if one would bypass it (now I'm not a staff member, just venting what's on my mind).


Well they aren't focusing on it, they simply updated the rule.  I'm sure nothing will change with how they moderate the forum.  Luckily I haven't seen those slurs much on this site.  I saw this rule coming weeks ago.  Although I prefer to swear in some of my posts because it is a part of my personality, I've accepted that I can't on here.  I've only accidentally bypassed the filter because of habits from league where I always bypass the censor lol oops.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> Well they aren't focusing on it, they simply updated the rule.  I'm sure nothing will change with how they moderate the forum.  Luckily I haven't seen those slurs much on this site.  I saw this rule coming weeks ago.  Although I prefer to swear in some of my posts because it is a part of my personality, I've accepted that I can't on here.  I've only accidentally bypassed the filter because of habits from league where I always bypass the censor lol oops.



Yeah, and I just disagree with it quite a bit cause it serves the wrong purpose and to the wrong audience. And yes I've done that as well not knowing you couldn't (before they added it as an official rule) so I know lol.

Although a lot of their rules are very borderline so yeah I guess they want it that way.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, and I just disagree with it quite a bit cause it serves the wrong purpose and to the wrong audience. And yes I've done that as well not knowing you couldn't (before they added it as an official rule) so I know lol.
> 
> Although a lot of their rules are very borderline so yeah I guess they want it that way.



Yup.  Seeing as we're only going around in circles, we can agree to disagree lol.  As long as we follow the rules.  I enjoyed this discussion, though c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

I guess haha. I guess the discussion will continue to live on somehow c;


----------



## Tianna (Jul 11, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I blame youtube.  and winnipeg RedCat.



Did someone say Winnipeg (AKA the city I live in)?!?!

What's Winnipeg RedCat btw?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 11, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I don't know why someone would do that, but yeah that would be very rude. So would swearing in a church. I was just talking about general public areas. TBT isn't specifically a religious website or a site for kids, so that's why I disagree with censoring swear words.


TBT has always been a website designed for kids, ever since I've joined it's been like that. The word filter has also existed alongside for as long as I remember (*censored 3.0* anyone?). You don't make a website based off a E rated game marketed towards children for adults, that's stupid. 



LethalLulu said:


> Well they aren't focusing on it, they simply updated the rule.  I'm sure nothing will change with how they moderate the forum.  Luckily I haven't seen those slurs much on this site.  I saw this rule coming weeks ago.  Although I prefer to swear in some of my posts because it is a part of my personality, I've accepted that I can't on here.  I've only accidentally bypassed the filter because of habits from league where I always bypass the censor lol oops.


Correct, nothing will change with how we moderate. Acting like we'll drop an major issue because someone bypassed the censor is silly.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Fun thing is I don't think the major audience is like 7 year old kids anyways glancing at people here. And even if there was a censor that way back this is just gonna deal with stuff the wrong way.

Also the way you guys put it at first rather than letting it be because *some* people apparently had a bit fun was pretty major, you could just silently deal with it, I doubt people are gonna stop that bad anyways.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2016)

Tom said:


> The word filter has also existed alongside for as long as I remember (*censored 3.0* anyone?).



You rooster.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 12, 2016)

My main issue with censoring words is a personal one, since I often have trouble guessing what the word means when it's fully censored and I get stuck on it. It's not really a big deal considering that usually the swear only adds a tone and can be easily replaced with a regular word, but it still pisses me off. I wish at least the first word was kept in the censor.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> My main issue with censoring words is a personal one, since I often have trouble guessing what the word means when it's fully censored and I get stuck on it. It's not really a big deal considering that usually the swear only adds a tone and can be easily replaced with a regular word, but it still pisses me off. I wish at least the first word was kept in the censor.



I can mostly figure out by the context or numbers of asterisks but yeah I agree.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 12, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, and I just disagree with it quite a bit cause it serves the wrong purpose and to the wrong audience. And yes I've done that as well not knowing you couldn't (before they added it as an official rule) so I know lol.
> 
> Although a lot of their rules are very borderline so yeah I guess they want it that way.



You are free to agree or disagree with any rule, but you are required to abide by them in order to be a member here. While I wouldn't necessarily say that TBT is marketed to kids, it is meant to be suitable for a diverse range of people, including kids.  That is why we have many rules in place with the purpose of ensuring that TBT has a "family friendly" environment. This includes sexual material, obscene content, and profanity. Besides, these rules are not solely in place because of younger members. We have a standard that every post should meet in order to keep our discussions somewhat professional, which is also the reason for our post quality rule. For example, I may not be a kid, but I still don't want to see pornography, inappropriate discussions, spam, or f-bombs in every other post. There are many other online communities that have no filters on posted content, but that is not the type of forum I'd like TBT to be.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 12, 2016)

let's all sit and think about the hilarity in how there was never any real discussion or vocal opposition about censorship on this site until staff decided to clarify one section of a rule that's been well established for ages now


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> You are free to agree or disagree with any rule, but you are required to abide by them in order to be a member here. While I wouldn't necessarily say that TBT is marketed to kids, it is meant to be suitable for a diverse range of people, including kids.  That is why we have many rules in place with the purpose of ensuring that TBT has a "family friendly" environment. This includes sexual material, obscene content, and profanity. Besides, these rules are not solely in place because of younger members. We have a standard that every post should meet in order to keep our discussions somewhat professional, which is also the reason for our post quality rule. For example, I may not be a kid, but I still don't want to see pornography, inappropriate discussions, spam, or f-bombs in every other post. There are many other online communities that have no filters on posted content, but that is not the type of forum I'd like TBT to be.



I didn't mean slurs relating to race, gender and those things and there is a difference between directly posting a h-picture and just writing another word for poop but, yeah.

@LambdaDelta Probably because people didn't get warned back then as they do now??


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

lag double post.


----------



## matt (Jul 12, 2016)

What happens if I say a naughty word? Will it get replaced?


----------



## Agentblue165 (Jul 12, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I'm already seeing kids cuss a lot online.



Just because kids are already cussing, it doesnt make it ok. I think the rule is ok.. but really there is no way to make everyone happy, some people want cussing, some people dont, unless there is a new Bell Tree Forums Cussing Site and a Non Cussing site, its just not going to be perfect, everyone will move on soon enough...


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 12, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> let's all sit and think about the hilarity in how there was never any real discussion or vocal opposition about censorship on this site until staff decided to clarify one section of a rule that's been well established for ages now



It is sort of a new rule or at least a significant change in how it's enforced. Here is the section where the rule is:



> Prohibited Content
> Do not post any content that contains or promotes the following:
> 
> Violence, racism, terrorism, or other obscene content
> ...



I don't know if swearing used to be considered under "obscene content", but there has never been an explicit reference to foul language in general. It seems like the enforcement used to have some common sense and discretion involved by the moderators and now they are switching over to a "zero-tolerance" policy. There is enough bad stuff on this site for the mods to deal with that I think it's silly if they are going to start doing speeding tickets for using a partial version of a swear word.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 12, 2016)

WE have a censor??? Since when!? Goes to show how much I swear.

Testing censor: ****

EDIT: WOW IT WORKS!!!!


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey, I have a tip to stop all of this together.
Just don't swear.
It's not cool or fun, there's other ways to say words and expressions.
I don't know why you would want to swear anyway, this is a forum also for kids and swearing does no good to anyone.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Hey, I have a tip to stop all of this together.
> Just don't swear.
> It's not cool or fun, there's other ways to say words and expressions.
> I don't know why you would want to swear anyway, this is a forum also for kids and swearing does no good to anyone.



why the **** would we want to do that lol


----------



## Cudon (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Hey, I have a tip to stop all of this together.
> Just don't swear.
> It's not cool or fun, there's other ways to say words and expressions.
> I don't know why you would want to swear anyway, this is a forum also for kids and swearing does no good to anyone.


Your opinion on swearing isn't universal, people have varying opinions on it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 12, 2016)

Sheila said:


> @LambdaDelta Probably because people didn't get warned back then as they do now??



We've warned for it since TBT was opened over a decade ago. This rule hasn't changed anything. It only clarifies that it's not allowed so people know ahead of time.



Red Cat said:


> It is sort of a new rule or at least a significant change in how it's enforced. Here is the section where the rule is:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if swearing used to be considered under "obscene content", but there has never been an explicit reference to foul language in general. It seems like the enforcement used to have some common sense and discretion involved by the moderators and now they are switching over to a "zero-tolerance" policy. There is enough bad stuff on this site for the mods to deal with that I think it's silly if they are going to start doing speeding tickets for using a partial version of a swear word.



Again, nothing has been changed. It should have been implied before that a censored word isn't allowed to be posted.  The words are censored for a reason. We wrote it into the rules simply because a lot of people have been doing it recently.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 12, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> We wrote it into the rules simply because a lot of people have been doing it recently.



Which means it's not a handful of people ruining everyone else's experiences, but actually a cultural feature of TBT's user base which most people are cool with.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Hey, I have a tip to stop all of this together.
> Just don't swear.
> It's not cool or fun, there's other ways to say words and expressions.
> I don't know why you would want to swear anyway, this is a forum also for kids and swearing does no good to anyone.



don't you Liaming tell me what to do


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Your opinion on swearing isn't universal, people have varying opinions on it.



You're telling me people think swearing is cool and fun.
Well whatever is for you.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> You're telling me people think swearing is cool and fun.
> Well whatever is for you.



It's not necessarily "cool" or "fun". It's just that different people like to use different words to describe what they are thinking. Some people prefer to use "feces" and others prefer to use ****. Both words have the same meaning. The beauty is that each person gets to choose which word they want to use (except on this site because the mods have a problem with it).


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It's not necessarily "cool" or "fun". It's just that different people like to use different words to describe what they are thinking. Some people prefer to use "feces" and others prefer to use ****. Both words have the same meaning. The beauty is that each person gets to choose which word they want to use (except on this site because the mods have a problem with it).



I understand what you're saying. But when society has brought up people with having a certain word being bad/inappropriate, you can't have possible role models for kids or people around younger kids saying this stuff, or else in public if a kid uses these words because they saw someone saying them, that could be terrible, and this forum certainly doesn't want that relaying back to this forum. I think you're all forgetting that Nintendo is the most family friendly dedicated platform and there is a large number of kids coming here.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> I understand what you're saying. But when society has brought up people with having a certain word being bad/inappropriate, you can't have possible role models for kids or people around younger kids saying this stuff, or else in public if a kid uses these words because they saw someone saying them, that could be terrible, and this forum certainly doesn't want that relaying back to this forum. I think you're all forgetting that Nintendo is the most family friendly dedicated platform and there is a large number of kids coming here.



So kids might learn swear words on this site and then start saying them and that will lead to... what exactly? It is kind of silly that we try to protect kids from "forbidden" words which they eventually end up learning and using every day because they find out that those words aren't so terrible after all and that they don't mean your body is possessed by demons. It is one of the dumbest games mankind has invented that we need to "protect" kids from words which almost every single adult uses even if they don't admit it.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Hey, I have a tip to stop all of this together.
> Just don't swear.
> It's not cool or fun, there's other ways to say words and expressions.
> I don't know why you would want to swear anyway, this is a forum also for kids and swearing does no good to anyone.



The reason why people cuss is because they can't use good enough word to describe what they are thinking or expressions. I cuss when I'm unhappy. I don't do it on this site because I know this site is for kids. Also cussing makes people feel good sometimes (it makes me feel good when I'm unhappy or mad at parents).


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> So kids might learn swear words on this site and then start saying them and that will lead to... what exactly? It is kind of silly that we try to protect kids from "forbidden" words which they eventually end up learning and using every day because they find out that those words aren't so terrible after all and that they don't mean your body is possessed by demons. It is one of the dumbest games mankind has invented.



The point I made was that this forum doesn't want any of this relaying back to this forum. They can't control what happens in other places, but they can control what happens here. It's the same reason cartoons don't show swear words all the time. It's taboo for kids to be swearing and this forum doesn't want this happening. If you want to swear there are other places to do that, but it's the same reason you don't show porn to kids, they're going to see it one day, but for now they're kids so they don't have to be swearing and doing all this stuff which is taboo and they shouldn't be doing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just let the kids be kids without swearing please


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> The point I made was that this forum doesn't want any of this relaying back to this forum. They can't control what happens in other places, but they can control what happens here. It's the same reason cartoons don't show swear words all the time. It's taboo for kids to be swearing and this forum doesn't want this happening. If you want to swear there are other places to do that, but it's the same reason you don't show porn to kids, they're going to see it one day, but for now they're kids so they don't have to be swearing and doing all this stuff which is taboo and they shouldn't be doing.



I can understand why the admins of this site wouldn't want people's children learning swear words here because that creates controversy. However, there is little rationale for swearing being taboo aside from tradition, and it seems like a lot of TBT's users are the kinds of people who like to challenge traditionalist views. That's one of the reasons why I like this site, and this rule seems to run counter to that. So while I can completely understand why the administrators here would be afraid to rock the boat with traditionalist parents, I'd much rather see them make a stand for the community instead of caving.

I think the connection between swear words and porn is very flimsy. Sexualizing bodies is completely different from teaching words to kids. I'm not at all in favor of allowing sexual content on this site.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I can understand why the admins of this site wouldn't want people's children learning swear words here because that creates controversy. However, there is little rationale for swearing being taboo aside from tradition, and it seems like a lot of TBT's users are the kinds of people who like to challenge traditionalist views. That's one of the reasons why I like this site, and this rule seems to run counter to that. So while I can completely understand why the administrators here would be afraid to rock the boat with traditionalist parents, I'd much rather see them make a stand for the community instead of caving.
> 
> I think the connection between swear words and porn is very flimsy. Sexualizing bodies is completely different from teaching words to kids. I'm not at all in favor of allowing sexual content on this site.



So are you saying, if a child has parents that are very conservative or traditional then they shouldn't be allowed here? That goes against the family friendly-ness of the forum and that is against what this forum is towards. This forum welcomes everyone and that would be wrong. Once again, as much as you might disagree swearing is very taboo amongst some people.
You might like to swear all you like, but the staff just don't want you doing it here as it is against what most people feel. Kids shouldn't be swearing or doing anything this early on like that, they should be kids and be innocent. Not swearing and things. Jeremy himself said that swearing is against the rules here, and he is the owner, as much as you disagree that is the rules and it's in the benefit of most people, and I don't know why people should be subject to swearing just because you want to express yourself in another way.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> So are you saying, if a child has parents that are very conservative or traditional then they shouldn't be allowed here? That goes against the family friendly-ness of the forum and that is against what this forum is towards. This forum welcomes everyone and that would be wrong. Once again, as much as you might disagree swearing is very taboo amongst some people.
> You might like to swear all you like, but the staff just don't want you doing it here as it is against what most people feel. Kids shouldn't be swearing or doing anything this early on like that, they should be kids and be innocent. Not swearing and things. Jeremy himself said that swearing is against the rules here, and he is the owner, as much as you disagree that is the rules and it's in the benefit of most people, and I don't know why people should be subject to swearing just because you want to express yourself in another way.



If the parents are conservative and traditional, then that's on them; not on us. If a school teaches evolution and the parents don't want their kid attending the school for that reason, does that mean the school is discriminating against the child? No. The parents are just being excessively controlling of their kid. Having rules to cater to those traditionalist beliefs is the opposite of being inclusive.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> If the parents are conservative and traditional, then that's on them; not on us. If a school teaches evolution and the parents don't want their kid attending the school for that reason, does that mean the school is discriminating against the child? No. The parents are just being excessively controlling of their kid.



This forum welcomes everyone so it is on this forum, I don't think kids should be subject to swearing and that is an opinion most people have/adults. I have a little brother, I always swear around my friends and joke but I would never do that around my little brother as I am his role model and he shouldn't be swearing at such a young age. Same goes on here, the forum welcomes everyone and that includes kids which is what Nintendo's target age range is towards. We should be good role models to children, not bad ones who swear and subject them to swearing. If you don't want to make your posts suitable for kids to look at and look up to maybe this forum isn't for you as this is partially what it caters for.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> This forum welcomes everyone so it is on this forum, I don't think kids should be subject to swearing and that is an opinion most people have/adults. I have a little brother, I always swear around my friends and joke but I would never do that around my little brother as I am his role model and he shouldn't be swearing at such a young age. Same goes on here, the forum welcomes everyone and that includes kids which is what Nintendo's target age range is towards. We should be good role models to children, not bad ones who swear and subject them to swearing. If you don't want to make your posts suitable for kids to look at and look up to maybe this forum isn't for you as this is partially what it caters for.



While I understand what you're saying and I don't disagree with the censor, we are not obligated nor "should" we be good role models for children, that's a personal choice.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> This forum welcomes everyone so it is on this forum, I don't think kids should be subject to swearing and that is an opinion most people have/adults. I have a little brother, I always swear around my friends and joke but I would never do that around my little brother as I am his role model and he shouldn't be swearing at such a young age. Same goes on here, the forum welcomes everyone and that includes kids which is what Nintendo's target age range is towards. We should be good role models to children, not bad ones who swear and subject them to swearing. If you don't want to make your posts suitable for kids to look at and look up to maybe this forum isn't for you as this is partially what it caters for.



But in a way you are trying to say that the forum isn't welcoming of me, and that's the issue. By making rules to include more younger and traditionalist folks, they are kind of telling older and more loose individuals to get lost. I don't know what people here really want, but in the age poll, 73% of people are 16+, so the user base here isn't really full of little kids and has quite a few adults here, so to say that the target audience is young children may not necessarily be true. But if the admins want this site to trend younger and make new rules accordingly, then I probably will leave. It comes down to what the users of this site want it to look like which is why I made this thread. There is no right or wrong audience for this site to target.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> While I understand what you're saying and I don't disagree with the censor, we are not obligated nor "should" we be good role models for children, that's a personal choice.



I never said you should be a good role model for children, I said that you shouldn't be a bad role model. From the looks of it, this forum has been friendly since it started, and that's the reason so many people are banned. They are causing a negative experience for other users, and that's why swearing isn't allowed or anything like that, it's because it causing a negative experience for children. I'm not saying anyone should be a good role model, but just not a bad role model.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> But in a way you are trying to say that the forum isn't welcoming of me, and that's the issue. By making rules to include more younger and traditionalist folks, they are kind of telling older and more loose individuals to get lost. I don't know what people here really want, but in the age poll, 73% of people are 16+, so the user base here isn't really full of little kids and has quite a few adults here, so to say that the target audience is young children may not necessarily be true. But if the admins want this site to trend younger and make new rules accordingly, then I probably will leave.


If you are that offended over not being able to shorten swears to avoid the censor, then perhaps this isn't the community for you.  To be clear you can swear, it just needs to stay censored. There are ways to get your point across without swearing, if you can't get your point across without swearing then it very likely was not a point worth making. Just because some folks claim to be 16+ in a poll, doesn't mean it's true or that the vast majority of them are even active.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> But in a way you are trying to say that the forum isn't welcoming of me, and that's the issue. By making rules to include more younger and traditionalist folks, they are kind of telling older and more loose individuals to get lost. I don't know what people here really want, but in the age poll, 73% of people are 16+, so the user base here isn't really full of little kids and has quite a few adults here, so to say that the target audience is young children may not necessarily be true. But if the admins want this site to trend younger and make new rules accordingly, then I probably will leave. It comes down to what the users of this site want it to look like which is why I made this thread. There is no right or wrong audience for this site to target.



Kids under the age 13 are not able to put there age down on it, so how can you say that? None of these rules are new, that's where you're wrong. Jeremy has said its been here for over a decade. There is a right audience, and that is suitable for everyone, and not swearing is suitable for everyone. That's all this forum wants.

Edit: Yeah I was on about non censored swearing, Tom put it better then me.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 12, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> But in a way you are trying to say that the forum isn't welcoming of me, and that's the issue. By making rules to include more younger and traditionalist folks, they are kind of telling older and more loose individuals to get lost. I don't know what people here really want, but in the age poll, 73% of people are 16+, so the user base here isn't really full of little kids and has quite a few adults here, so to say that the target audience is young children may not necessarily be true. But if the admins want this site to trend younger and make new rules accordingly, then I probably will leave. It comes down to what the users of this site want it to look like which is why I made this thread. There is no right or wrong audience for this site to target.



The rules aren't "telling" anyone to "get lost"? They also aren't necessarily targeting it to younger people, just making it more suitable and inclusive for everybody, regardless of age.

I swear, and I like doing so, specially in writing, but I understand that it is't suitable or wanted in some places, and the mods obviously don't want it here, based on this rule. I really don't see how this is an issue


----------



## piichinu (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> This forum welcomes everyone so it is on this forum, I don't think kids should be subject to swearing and that is an opinion most people have/adults. I have a little brother, I always swear around my friends and joke but I would never do that around my little brother as I am his role model and he shouldn't be swearing at such a young age. Same goes on here, the forum welcomes everyone and that includes kids which is what Nintendo's target age range is towards. We should be good role models to children, not bad ones who swear and subject them to swearing. If you don't want to make your posts suitable for kids to look at and look up to maybe this forum isn't for you as this is partially what it caters for.



Swearing isn't cool or fun


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

shiida said:


> Swearing isn't cool or fun



I never said that.
I'm confused what's your point.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> I never said you should be a good role model for children





Liamslash said:


> We should be good role models to children



Pick one.


Anyways y'all are making a big deal out of nothing like forreal just bring back that stupid crap Tumblr did and start saying "what the heckie" again


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Pick one.
> 
> 
> Anyways y'all are making a big deal out of nothing like forreal just bring back that stupid crap Tumblr did and start saying "what the heckie" again



I want to pick whichever one makes me win the argument okay
and gets my post count up


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> when society has brought up people with having a certain word being bad/inappropriate





Liamslash said:


> So are you saying, if a child has parents that are very conservative or traditional



I too enjoy our awful ass-backwards faux-puritan society that would rather just hide things away than properly teach.


But honestly, in this case, I don't care about the rule addendum. It should've been pretty obvious from the beginning that the words being censored meant that they shouldn't be openly visable at all, and the fact that staff had to add this clarification is more telling of certain members' inability to read between the lines than anything else.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> I never said that.
> I'm confused what's your point.



Liam please do not


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 13, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Pick one.
> 
> 
> Anyways y'all are making a big deal out of nothing like forreal just bring back that stupid crap Tumblr did and start saying "what the heckie" again



How about we just continue swearing like we always have done as there's no ****ing change in the rules


----------



## Strawbellies (Jul 13, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Anyways y'all are making a big deal out of nothing like forreal just bring back that stupid crap Tumblr did and start saying "what the heckie" again


omg! don't freakin tell me what to heckin' do..


----------



## Tensu (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm still confused. If this is already an existing thing, what's the whole issue?


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 13, 2016)

Azure said:


> I'm still confused. If this is already an existing thing, what's the whole issue?



That literally what I was thinking 

People are like "but I want to swear!1!11!11!"....??? You can? Tf


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 13, 2016)

Azure said:


> I'm still confused. If this is already an existing thing, what's the whole issue?



people like getting mad about nothing I guess


----------

